# Incomplete bowel movements everyday



## Williamsz

Since about one year ago i've been having a problem with completely emptying my bowels. I've always been someone who went to the toilet once a day to pass stools but since this problem started i've been unable to relieve myself 100% in a single visit to the bathroom. I generally need to go to the bathroom right after breakfast and I find that i'm able to pass about 70% of the stool but then I get to a point where I can feel the remainder inside my rectum but I just cannot push it out no matter how hard I try. My stool is semi formed alot of the time - I feel it has no real bulk. After being unable to empty completely in the morning I often feel gassy, bloated , unrelieved and end up needing to have a second bowel movement after my next meal (lunch). When I do go again I have a similar problem as I did in the morning where i'm only able to empty about 60-70%. I find if I push really hard after i've emptied that first 70%, small thin pieces will come out. Once again i'm left feeling gassy, bloated and not completely done. I may go a third time but the outcome is always the same as the first two times. As a result I pretty much never have a feeling of total relief from having to go to the toilet. This past year has given me alot of frustration because of this problem. I'm 20 at the moment and these feelings of never being empty and feeling gassy are ruining my life. Its made my studies as a university student substantially harder and all leisurely/social activities alot less enjoyable. I've changed my diet around many times and eat healthy with plenty of fruits and vegetables but it doesn't make a difference. I always feel unwell and its starting to get to me now. I would really like to hear from someone out there who has my problem and found a way around it. Is there anyone who knows how to cure these incomplete bowel movements?

PS I've had a colonoscopy done. ultra sound and also stool tests. None of these showed abnormalities. I did however also have an X ray done and it showed that I had 'fecal loading' which pretty much corresponds to my symptoms of feeling un-empty all the time.


----------



## Rahul MS

@ William

I am having same issues that you have.I had severe bloating and gas issues however it is resolved now with ayurvedic medicines. I am having constipation and nausea due to incomplete BM nowdays.

I am using triphala safe ayurvedic laxative to help me to have BM every night 2 tabs.

Did you had constipation problem from beginning or it suddenly started ?

Does you find change in stool appearance and texture post this problem started ?

Did you have any sleep problems/Stressful life situation when your problems started ?

Are you using any laxative everyday to have a morning BM ?


----------



## tummyrumbles

Incomplete evacuation is probably the main cause of leaky gas. I've recently had a lot of luck with the low FODMAP diet, and evacuation is a lot quicker - and by quicker I mean hours. The FODMAP diet is just one aspect though. I have a sluggish colon as well as an irritable colon if I eat constipating foods, especially white flours - and it makes no difference whether or not they're gluten-free. My colon seems to work best on "mild" low-FODMAP fibre but my diet has to be predominantly fibre if I want a quick evacuation the next day. I'm experimenting with the FODMAP diet at the moment, and my colon seemed a bit colicky with buckwheat pikelets (even though these are low FODMAP). It seems I have to be careful with grains, full stop. Any foods that cause excess gas will generally delay evacuation the next morning. I have kept a diary for years and know my "safe" foods. Also I can feel when I'm not fully evacuated and just stay there until I do.

Don't take laxatives or medicines - you don't need them and they will just make things worse.


----------



## Williamsz

Rahul MS said:


> @ William
> 
> I am having same issues that you have.I had severe bloating and gas issues however it is resolved now with ayurvedic medicines. I am having constipation and nausea due to incomplete BM nowdays.
> 
> I am using triphala safe ayurvedic laxative to help me to have BM every night 2 tabs.
> 
> Did you had constipation problem from beginning or it suddenly started ?
> 
> Does you find change in stool appearance and texture post this problem started ?
> 
> Did you have any sleep problems/Stressful life situation when your problems started ?
> 
> Are you using any laxative everyday to have a morning BM ?


Constipation problem seems to have developed graudually starting from end of last year.

Yea stool now is not as formed as it was for most of my life. Colour seems abit lighter as well.

I sleep just fine and i'm not stressed at all because i'm currently on my university break.

I dont use laxatives at all. I tried using them for about 2 weeks a few months back. They werent a practical solution at all. I needed to go like 3/4 times in a severe rush and the next day I would still have the same problems....


----------



## dtwx0000

I have symptoms (that began about three or four months ago) that are very similar to what the OP is describing.

I usually have my daily BM in the evening, and it would go normally smoothly at first. However, I would always feel that it's not quite complete. It's not purely psychological as I would often have a second bowel movement after a period of constipation. This second BM would always occur after around an hour, and it would smell more and have a lighter color than my first BM. Relief usually comes after this, but I feel like I'm wasting my life sitting on the toilet for an hour each day. So frustrating. :-(


----------



## jdinvirginia

Williamsz,

Hello, I'm JD. I am bowel incontinent and have a defecation disorder due to damaged nerves in my anus and rectum.

Incomplete evacuation goes along with the defecation disorder so I understand very well your problem. There are various possible causes, some anatomical. There are medical tests which include video X-ray imaging while you try to pass a Barium solution as well as inserting a balloon up your rectum, inflating it to various degrees, and seeing whether you can pass the balloon as simulated stool.

For symptomatic relief, consider the use of Calmol 4 rectal lubricating suppositories. Please note that these are only a lubricant and contain no active ingredients. They are not a laxative. They are intended to be inserted after each bowel movement to lubricate the bowel for the next BM. They make passing stool easier, reduce the incidence of incomplete evacuation, and make cleanup easier.

The suppositories are an over-the--counter product so no prescription is required. You may have to ask your pharmacy to order them for you or you can get them over the Internet.

You also may wish to consider Miralax stool softener to fine-tune your stool consistency to what you find easiest to pass. In the recommended doses it helps you go, but does not make you go. In my case, it helped me to go and made incomplete evacuation less common.

Best wishes,

--JD


----------



## manders7

I have this too. I recently switched my probiotic to Accuflora and have been great. I usually go twice a day but the 2nd time around I know I'm done. Yesterday I felt incomplete. I have a stressful job and when I feel the urge to go at work I feel rushed ( and I hate multiple stall bathrooms!) so today, I'm not stressed and I have a BM but it's not complete. I felt gassy all morning and while out at an Xmas festival I was feeling brave and ate French fries on an empty stomach. Needless to say, I had my first IBS-D flare up in almost 3 weeks since taking this wonderful probiotic. My nerves were a little crazy since I was in a park and not near a toilet but luckily I made it home. Afterward, I still hear gas and gurgling but feel ok. Even with a awesome probiotic I have to watch my eating habits, or my bowels will get off track. But my point is, try a probiotic, or Fodmaps diet or both. Or relax and take your time when you feel the urge to go. I've had to develop a new way of thinking and let the stress go and stop caring who hears me poop at work!!


----------



## humanblimp

Williamsz, I have the EXACT same situation. I'm also a college student, I'm 22, been dealing with this for the past 3 years. Extremely frustrating, had a colonoscopy and all kinds of tests, been to 3 renowned GI specialists, gotten absolutely nowhere. Been prescribed laxatives, bentyl, fiber supplements, peppermint oil, done the low FODMAP thing for 2 months, etc. and nothing is helping.

EVERY SINGLE DAY no matter how much coffee I drink, I have a morning bowel movement, or 2, or 3, but then there's another one waiting in there that just WON'T COME OUT no matter what I do and it's infuriating. I have no energy until I can empty myself out, I'm EXTREMELY bloated, cramped, it's miserable.

I'm thinking it might be pelvic floor dysfunction - the muscle contracts when it's supposed to release, because the muscles have been traumatized or something. I'm convinced it's not caused by any particular foods, though obviously it can be aggravated and compounded by certain things. Regularly going running, better sleep, and lowering stress all help, but it's IMPOSSIBLE to sleep well and not be stressed when my stomach is like this!

Did you ever figure this out at all? Find anything that works? Please let me know!

Nate


----------



## annie7

if you think you may have pelvic floor dysfunction, discuss this your gastroenterologist and ask to be tested for it. the defecogram (defecatory proctogram) is the test you need to dx pfd. it will also show if you have any other outlet problems. another test is the anal manometry. an anal manometry will further dx pfd and will show if there are any other problems. it measures resting, releasing and squeezing anal sphincter tones, rectal sensation, muscle coordination and expulsion of material.

and yes, if you are having problems getting stool out, it could be that you do have pfd. a defecogram will tell you for sure.

with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles do not coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be very effective in correcting pfd. biofeedback teaches you how to relax and coordinate your pelvic floor muscles. balloon retraining is helpful in teaching you how to push things out.

have you tried elevating your feet while sitting on the toilet? elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoe box, overturned waste bin etc while sitting on the toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty.

you could also try using a plain glycerin suppository to get that last bit of stool out that is stuck in the rectum. or you could try a small fleets enema.

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## humanblimp

Thanks annie7! yes I've tried the squatty potty, it hardly helps. if it's not going to come out, it's just not going to come out - squatting doesn't make it any more likely to happen, at least for me.

It's funny you mention glycerin suppositories because I actually just bought them the day I posted that last comment! They do work - I'm surprised no one has recommended them to me earlier -- and this proves to me that the sense of incomplete evacuation isn't all in my head - there actually is a lot built up every time. But for some reason I still feel very bloated after the bowel movements from the suppository. And it's never complete, there's always more that gets stuck. Will try the fleets enema soon. I asked my GI about it and he got me scheduled for the manometry, but he didn't mention the defecography test - I'll have to ask about that as well. Do you think both are equally important?


----------



## annie7

sorry the squatty potty didn't help. sometimes a lower height helps, but i imagine you've already tried that.

don't know if this will be helpful to you or not and i've posted this many times so maybe you've already seen it but this u-tube video show how to have a BM without straining. the tips that the physical therapist mentions in the video are similar to what my own biofeedback PT told me. making your waist wide as she says and pushing from there instead of from the rectum is important. also the breathing.






that's good that you are getting the manometry done soon. it tells a lot about the sphincter tones, rectal sensation, muscle coordination and more. the defecography dx's outlet problems such as pelvic floor dysfunction, a rectal prolapse etc. so which test is best or if having both are best depends on your particular situation. i first had the sitz marker done because i suspected slow colonic transit (i was right). the placement of the markers (mostly in rectum and sigmoid) prompted my gastro doc to order a defecography. and then i had the manometry to further dx my pelvic floor problems. my manometry dx'd rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum as well as severe pfd.

if the glycerin suppositories aren't working well, you could try using two or three in succession . or you could try dulcolax suppositories which are stronger. they contain a stimulant laxative, bisacodyl. they can burn a little bit but i found them to be very effective. make sure that the suppository comes in contact with the rectal wall when you insert it and that it's not just sitting totally enveloped in stool.

and yes, one or two fleets enemas can help if the stool is just located in the rectum and sigmoid colon. they are small volume and don't go too far up.

good luck with everything.... keep us posted..


----------

